# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Nuevas estrategias para una mejor productividad del cultivo de palto hass

## ValleGrande

Como aporte al desarrollo del sector agrícola del Perú, Valle Grande desarrolla cursos de carácter técnico-profesional que ayudan a resolver problemas concretos que enfrentan los empresarios agrícolas.En esta ocasión ponemos a su disposición el Curso Intensivo Nuevas estrategias para una mejor productividad del cultivo de palto hass que se realizará en nuestras instalaciones los días 20, 21 y 22 de mayo.  *Dirigido a:* Ingenieros agrónomos.Técnicos en Producción Agraria.Técnicos Agropecuarios.Profesionales de carreras afines.   *Objetivos:* Transferir conocimientos sobre funcionamiento interno de la planta en búsqueda de lograr su mejor productividadConocer los trabajos de investigación y beneficios de las plantas clonadas de palto.Transferir conocimientos de manejo orgánico del cultivo de paltas Hass, en etapa de formación y producción con plantas clonadas.Analizar los procesos fisiológicos, hormonales y nutricionales del palto, para determinar un correcto plan nutricional.Transferir conocimientos de manejo tecnificado convencional del cultivo de paltas Hass en etapa producción.     *Temas a tratar:* Situación actual y perspectiva del mercado mundial.Propagación de plantas clonadas.Procesos fisiológicos, hormonales y nuticionales para determinar un correcto plan nutricional.Manejo tecnificado y convencional del cultivo en la etapa de producción.Entre otros.   *Certificación:*Se entregará un *certificado a nombre del Valle Grande a aquellos participantes que concluyan satisfactoriamente el curso en mención.***  *Datos del programa* Duración: del 20 al 22 de mayo.Lugar: Valle Grande (Panamericana Sur Km. 144 San Vicente de Cañete, Lima) 
Separe su vacante a través del siguiente link http://goo.gl/RXpw8pTemas similares: PLANTONES DE PALTO HASS A PRECIOS REBAJADOS Artículo: Sierra Exportadora promueve reconversión de cultivos de palto en zona andina para incrementar producción de palta Hass El Cultivo del Palto Artículo: Pequeños productores de palto mejorarán cultivo con nuevas tecnologías del INIA Prohass estima nuevas inversiones en sierra sur del país en corto plazo para producir palta Hass

----------


## ValleGrande

Amig@s compartimos con ustedes el link para que puedan enterarse del programa de actividades y los expositores que estarán en el curso intensivo Nuevas estrategias para una mejor productividad del cultivo de palto hass” que se realizará en nuestras instalaciones los días 20, 21 y 22 de mayo.. 
Para verl el folleto informativo hacer clic aquí: http://goo.gl/dDIYv6

----------

